# Favorite Robusto/Hermoso 4?



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i heard some guy in SF say they liked "polls"....

so, let's have some polls.

REGULAR PRODUCTION cigars, what's your favorite Robusto/Hermoso 4 sized cigar?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

cohiba robusto's, yummy!! i smoked a couple of these last week.. smooth


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I've only had 2 on the list - JL#2 and the VR Famosos. Out of both, I liked the Famosos better, but would definitely smoke the hell outta some JL 2's...


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

:2 ERDM Choix should have made the list over the Regio. :2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jgros001 said:


> :2 ERDM Choix should have made the list over the Regio. :2


yep, i could've taken off the Regio and H.Up... but i've never had a "good" ERDM CS before.
but i can't edit the poll.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I smoked the RASS and PSD4 and both were incredible. Hard to say.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Had to go with the PSD4's, haven't tried much of the other one's besides RASS, not in the same league in my opinion.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Had to go with the PSD4's, haven't tried much of the other one's besides RASS, not in the same league in my opinion.


Don I knew you'd take the PSD4, we had our first around the same time I think. I stuck with the PSD4 as well, had a few cohiba's and the Rass and some I can't remember because I suffer severely from CRS syndrome real bad. Oh well my :2


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a hard time deciding whether to vote for the PSD4 of JL#2. Lately though, I've really enjoyed every JL#2 that I've had and the flavors just really click for me.


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

Close race, but I give the nod to RASS..
Boli RC and PSD#4 tie for 2nd


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

PSD4 for me.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RASS all the way for me. The PSD4 is nice, but man those RASS have that wonderful flavor that can't be beat. Maybe that's why I don't have any left.....

ATL


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Oooo... I almost feel qualified to vote here. I've had more of these fellas than any other size.

I wasn't a fan of RASS at first. I then did a box split with IHT and they have been serious go to smokes. VR Famosos were my first love in Habanos. They have a creamy, chocolatey flavor that I really enjoy. PSD4... well, who doesn't like these firecrackers? Boli RC's I love for their coffee, earthy flavor. J. Lo #2 is the first cab I bought because there was a sale shortly after Coppertop exposed me to these incredible smokes. I love their spicy, floral character. I have smoked two CoRo's, one from Cookieboy and one from Eef that just blew me away. They had the awesome vanilla flavor that I only found in those two and one Sig II (the Sig IV's didn't do it for me). Epi 2's were part of that split, and they have been growing on me, but they still aren't at their peak (I hope).

I have some ERDM CS that I picked up that I have been digging lately. I had one that was way too perfumey, as in old lady perfumey, and I couldn't finish it. I'm assuming that Bea Arthur rolled that one between her thighs in place of the usual Cuban virgin, because the others have been nice and tasty. I'll have to send a couple to Kansas and see if I can't change IHT's mind.

So after all of that, I pick... PSD4, J. Lo #2, Boli RC, VR Famoso and RASS. CoRo would place higher if I had more experience, but I have really enjoyed the ones that I tasted. I hate to pick just one, because I don't want the others to lose any self esteem and feel bad.


----------



## p_funk (Mar 8, 2005)

I voted for the PSD4, one of my favorites. I have only had one RASS but it was very good, will have to get some more of these.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

RASS's. Probably even better with some age on them. Only problem is I keep finding the one's I've stashed to age  .


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

For me, my top three are:

1) PSD#4
2) VR Famosos
3) CoRo


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Its very hard to decide... I like em all... (Variation you know!)


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Like DGen, I've had all of these except the H.up conn #1 and the RyJ Ex#4 so I feel I can do a better job judging these.

For the most part they all are very different and you better know what you are looking for when you spark one of these up. Some pack a nice spicey punch then some have that veggie flavor and some have a nice coco and cream taste. So there seems to be a pretty big difference in flavors within this group.

For me I like the VR's best with age but a PSD4, Boli RC, RASS and Coro are all in my humi amoung a few others named here.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Like just it has been mentioned here before, IMHO it's a question of moment!
I've had excellent experiences with each and every one of these. I agree with Croatan as to the JL#2 being smoking great lately.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

PSD4 and RASS are my favorites with the PSD4 taking the prize.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

When the Coro's are "on", not sure there is anything better.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

I'd have to say it's the VR Famoso, with the CoRo close behind.

But if I had a choice, I'd go with an H. Upmann Conn. #1 with at least
5 years of age. These cigars age beautifully. To me, when young, they are a bit nondescript, but become very herbal, woody and sweet with some decent age. Highly underrated imho.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

oooooohhh. I can't believe you left out the ERDM Choix Supreme. That's my choice.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

JL#2 then the PSD4


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Just a comment on the PSD#4. That would have been my choice, but I would have had to qualify it by saying *pre-2003.* There was a definite change in the blend around that time.

The PSD#4 used to be the quintessential in-your-face Habanos, especially when young. The newer version is still a decent strength cigar, but there's a creaminess to it that wasn't there in the old blend, and they are definitely not as strong. Still a very good cigar, but imho, a shadow of its former greatness.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I still like the Epi2*. Smackin' good!!

BTW, I think all the others are pretty good too.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I've only had the PSD4, so my vote is for that for now!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One of the best cigars I've smoked was an 02 Boli RC.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

VR Famosos followed closely by CoRo.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> VR Famosos followed closely by CoRo.


Same two but the CoRo edges the Famosos for me. Considering they are both on and have age.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

just smoked a vr famoso, and loved it!! i still like the cohia the best, but it was pretty dam difficult to put the famoso down!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> just smoked a vr famoso, and loved it!! i still like the cohia the best, but it was pretty dam difficult to put the famoso down!


is that why you kept staring at me smoking my cohiba LOL. I did notice you stopped complaining about the cold half way through....you win that heater off of e-bay?


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd go with an SD4, then CoRo and RASS tied for 2nd, followed by RyJ Ex4, BRC, Famosos


----------

